# Black Library Weekender News/Releases!



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*So new releases at the weekender. What does people think about it?*




















http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/exciting-news-about-the-black-library-weekender.html


----------



## Sevatar (Aug 21, 2013)

A little expensive.

I wonder what the standard version of Macragge's Honour will cost.


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

£85.00 for 100 pages of comic book? It is £15 more than already too pricey FW HH books that are almost 300 pages.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Shadow Walker said:


> £85.00 for 100 pages of comic book? It is £15 more than already too pricey FW HH books that are almost 300 pages.


My thoughts exactly.
As well as I am not really a fan of the limited edition cover. The format looks weird and unlike anything else in the HH.

I am however rather tempted to get the Visions of Heresy, as I am a sucker for Leatherbound.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Agreed about the price of the graphic novel, think that's pushing it. No doubt it'll sale though. Having said that, I'll be picking up a copy of the leather bound Visions of Heresy :shok:


----------

